# 3 Monitore/3 Grafikkarten?



## Neji (4. Juni 2004)

Hi Leute,

ich hab eine Frage, und zwar: Ist es möglich 3 Grafikkarten in den Pc zu stecken und die dann mit 3 Monitoren zu verbinden? 

Im Moment habe ich 2 Grafikkarten im Pc mit 2 Monitoren. 1 Geforce 4 TI 4200 am AGP und 1 S3 Trio 4 Mb (oder so) an einem PCI Slot.

Jetz frag ich mich ob ich noch eine 8Mb Grafikkarte in einen PCI Slot einbauen und dann einen dritten Monitor anschließen kann.

Danke schonmal im Voraus.


----------



## Lampe (4. Juni 2004)

Ja geht!


----------



## Neji (4. Juni 2004)

Dankeschön für die schnelle Antwort


----------



## Goofman (4. Juni 2004)

Hi

Hast du an deiner Geforce nicht 2 Anschlüsse?
Dann könntest du dir eine Graka sparen...

Mfg Niky


----------

